# What have you done recently to help somebody else?



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This board is full of kind people and I think it would be good to acknowledge the differences, big or small, we've made to other people.

Mine: I talked to a customer at work yesterday for a good half hour about the struggles he's faced, and he thanked me profusely for listening. He looked so much happier when he left the store than when he came in that I almost wanted to cry; I really hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's really helpful, listening is a gift of love. The other day it was cold and I saw a woman walking on the side of her highway lane, then saw her car w/out of state tags. I got off the next ramp and checked on her, but someone had already picked her up and given her a ride.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I haven't done anything lately (haha), but I do feel a certain drive to help others.

One of my fantasies is of someone dropping their wallet, and I have to get it and run after them to get it to them right before they get in a car or something. It doesn't end in my getting money either. The reward comes from knowing you made a positive difference in someone else's life, which is easy to relate to when you're on the receiving end of such acts.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice thread pita. I really like and appreciate all of your stories. 

My piano instructor seemed pretty sick on Monday and I tried my best to support her. I even said to her "we could quit the piano lesson if you want." I guess that's being supportive. Though I liked her as a meaningful relation so I bought her a meaningful Christmas gift and she liked it and asked for a hug. (if that means anything)

Hmm. I really think I should push myself to volunteer. I have been missing this feeling of giving a lot. 

Though at home I'm really supportive to my family. 

Anyway that's all.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

I recently met this little old lady who told me her life story. She was also an anxious lady who suffered a trauma and in turn had to deal with a lot of anxiety issues. I felt empathy towards her. As I was about to leave she suddently looked like she was running out of oxygen, I quickly got help and then I stayed with her the whole time while while she was attended to medically. I felt tears well up in my eyes just looking at her with her oxygen mask on and I couldn't help but pat her on the shoulders and I kept telling her that everything would be all right. Just sitting with her and comforting her helped her a great deal because she felt that she had someone there with her and she was not alone in her struggle. For a moment I thought she was going to die but luckily she is OK now. It was a touching moment to be able to be someone's comfort when that person you are comforting thinks it could be there last day on earth.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I gave this beggar a dollar at lunch today. He had his whole "budget" for me to peruse. I laughed because he had this elaborate story, id's, medical papers...finally I just said, "How much do you want man??"


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

Anachiel said:


> I recently met this little old lady who told me her life story. She was also an anxious lady who suffered a trauma and in turn had to deal with a lot of anxiety issues. I felt empathy towards her. As I was about to leave she suddently looked like she was running out of oxygen, I quickly got help and then I stayed with her the whole time while while she was attended to medically. I felt tears well up in my eyes just looking at her with her oxygen mask on and I couldn't help but pat her on the shoulders and I kept telling her that everything would be all right. Just sitting with her and comforting her helped her a great deal because she felt that she had someone there with her and she was not alone in her struggle. For a moment I thought she was going to die but luckily she is OK now. It was a touching moment to be able to be someone's comfort when that person you are comforting thinks it could be there last day on earth.


that was kind of you.

i donated alot of clothes i had (some was brand new so it wasnt just junk) and i donated $20 to this environmental group..


----------



## edw13185 (Jan 23, 2008)

I donated $30 to a local Christian school that is having some financial problems at present.


----------

